# Ar-15 Side Mounted Optics



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Lately i have been seeing ar-15 rifles with a short range scope on top and a red dot on the side, i would like to have one for my AR,defense and shooting reasons. If anyone knows any good systems for doing this please let me know!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

There are several making just that applicaion to go on the rear scope ring set at a 45 degree angle. One I have looked at is Larue Tactiacal in Texas. There stuff is top grade.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I bought a Yankee Hill 45 deg mount and a doc micro holographic and mounted just behind the forward assit.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> I bought a Yankee Hill 45 deg mount and a doc micro holographic and mounted just behind the forward assit.


^ yeah that.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Awesome! Just stopped at my local gunshop/good friends house and asked about it and he showed me his ar-15 with micro dot on side and leupold patrol scope up top, SWEET setup, if i had money for the optics to put on the mount i would buy in a heartbeat, If im not mistaken warne tactical makes a mount to??


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

not knowing how your AR is set up it may be that your AR is going to be top heavy. I have a savage striker in 22-250 and it seems top heavy with the 6X scope and the weight of the bun setting on top of your hand. I think that putting it on the 45 degree angle as some mounts have it could be handy IMO.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You might also want to look into the Burris Tac 30 combo.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are some nice setups. Just got done looking them up. Kinda spendy but if that's what you love to do it's worth it.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree it is spendy, but i dont hunt open feild (cant hunt with my AR but just in case PA opens up semi auto hunting possibly) i have to have a low power scope for longer shots but 95% of my shots are close and personal 30 yards and under, due to the thickness of the brush, so i need something i can transition to for a close yote or up for a long yote...on the other hand not hunting related it would be a good excuse just to get one for my AR anyway


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

I Mostly use shotgun by the way


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree AAO. PA needs to come into the present on firearms hunting. I'm originally from the west side of PA. I wonder if they really believe I'm going to decimate the squirrel population because I use a 10/22 instead of a bolt action!!

Don't get me started on the black powder, even though I prefer cap and ball.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, hopefully they come into cents soon


----------

